# What can i do with my old VTF-2 Subwoofer?



## AudioZuki (Jun 24, 2008)

*What can i do with my old HSU VTF-2 Subwoofer?*

The amp has died on me. HSU said buy a new one. Can I get a new amp? Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

How much does HSU want for a new amp?


----------



## AudioZuki (Jun 24, 2008)

I have 2 emails into them. Hopefully they will respond soon.


----------



## AudioZuki (Jun 24, 2008)

It seems that it would be around $120.

$20 ship to HSU
$80 Fix amp - this could be give or take
$20 Ship back

Man - I was about to do the IB. Well I was thinking of building one. I was even thinking of getting a sub for 160 as a temp but Circuit City is out of them. :-(

I wish they would just send me a new amp.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

AudioZuki said:


> ... I wish they would just send me a new amp.


Well, if is under warranty maybe they can ... or, Did you get an extended warranty where you bought it???


----------



## AudioZuki (Jun 24, 2008)

I didnt know you could extend the warrenty. I bought it from HSU website 7-9 years ago. So it is out of warrenty. The funny part is I had not used the sub for like 6-9 months. I barely ran it when I did use it. I didnt run it hard.

So now the question is this: Is my sub out of date? Will the speaker need replacing as well in a year or 2?

I talked to my wife about this issue. She is on board with getting a new sub. **** she doesnt even know what the sub does or why we need it. All I have to do is redo the basement first. :spend:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

AudioZuki said:


> .... I didnt know you could extend the warrenty....


Well is not exactly an extended warranty ... Best Buy and Circuit City sell it as a "Protection Plan" :bigsmile: 

To me is just a way to get more money (that's why I never get one for things I buy) ... is like getting an extended warranty in a new car (you're covered for at least 5 years from amnufacturer, if something happens you're covered; and if you have the extended warranty they use that warranty instead of the manufacteres warranty ... they just want us to :spend



> ... I talked to my wife about this issue. She is on board with getting a new sub. **** she doesnt even know what the sub does or why we need it. All I have to do is redo the basement first. :spend:



It seems to me that somebody will get a new toy (sub) :bigsmile:


----------



## AudioZuki (Jun 24, 2008)

For $285 shipped you can get a EP2500 amp. IT WORKS! Yes you might fry this speaker. Just dont listen to it too loud. I really cant listen to it to loud. WAF.

The nice thing now is I will have 2 subs. I will join the ranks of the multi sub crew. I have started another thread 100-700 sub in the ported subwoofer section.

One thing I dont understand is I have one cable from the back of the AV receiver to the the input on th eEP2500 and it works. When I had 2 it didnt. Might have something to do with the stereo 1/4 connection plug? I dont know.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

How much watts is needed to run that sub? If around 200watts, try getting an amp from parts express.
It should do the job.


----------



## AudioZuki (Jun 24, 2008)

I wish you would have saild something sooner. I already ordered a speaker. The EP2500 is here with the BFD1124. I havent hooked up the BFD yet. Im still shocked that this is working. Not only that this is a 1400 watt amp. I can even use another sub that I will build soon to connect to the amp and bfd. Yes I could have saved me money and time going the route you suggested. I would have prefered it. But what's done is done


----------

